# Warcraft 3 ROC/TFT: Universal binary released



## Damrod (Jan 23, 2007)

The waiting is over, just spotted this over at Versiontracker:



			
				Release Notes said:
			
		

> FEATURES
> 
> * The game now runs natively on both PowerPC-based and Intel-based Macs.



Grab it while it's hot folks


----------

